# 11 yr old reincarnation of WW II pilot?



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/new...nation-of-Second-World-War-fighter-pilot.html


----------



## divaann (Aug 7, 2008)

I actually met this boys parents a few years back. I'm not that into reincarnation but the things this boy has "recalled" is really eerie. Really makes you wonder.


----------



## divaann (Aug 7, 2008)

Another report


----------

